# Tresspassers Union County



## NATHAN WILKINS (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking for input on how to handle tresspasseers on our family farm in Georgia. Since we are not always there this has really gotten out of hand. Last December came down to hunt deer and had a run in with some hunters that parked right in front of our house and was getting ready to go hunt our land. When I confronted the two at their truck an f150 one of the guys got a little out of line to say the least and the other younger guy stood there not saying a thing. The hot head of the two proceeded to tell me that my cousin had gave him permission to hunt. I replied that he does not have the right to since he does not own any land and we do not allow anyone to hunt. He still was being  difficult telling me he would pull out of there for today but would be back to hunt my land I pay alot of taxes on. They finally left after sitting in front of the house for a bit in the truck. I recognize the driver of the truck from this forum so that is why I thought i would try this approach hoping he may see this and would prevent future  incidents. These guys like this is what gives ethical hunters a bad name. There are several other incidents besides these guys people helping theirselves to our property and posessions so we are all done being nice to people acting in this matter and going to take it a step further taking it up with the law which I would rather avoid but have no other choice.
 Any input on laws or how to handle the situation would be greatly appreciated since we would like to conserve for our family and friends that are avid hunters n fisherman.

Thanks, Nate


----------



## Mike7474 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would have simply called the Law and had them confront him on your property.  When they arrived I would have them ask for his written permission to be on your land.  At that point I would tell him that he would be arrested for trespassing the next time that he steps foot on your property b/c I bet he does not have written consent.  I would then inform your cousin that he no longer has access to it either.


----------



## linefuse (Feb 19, 2012)

You've got to get the game warden involved. I actually live on my land and still have had problems. I have the game wardens personal cell number. And have called him twice now. And he's showed up within 20 minutes.


----------



## savage (Feb 20, 2012)

*Gw!*

Contact the game warden for your area.  1 800 241 4113.He will check this area.  BTW, nobody gets arrested for hunting w/out permission - they get a ticket.


----------



## Mike7474 (Feb 21, 2012)

I clearly stated that he needed to be asked to leave the first time and arrested if he returned.  If you think it is just a fine the please step foot on someones property after being told to stay off.  Here is something for your reading.



Real Property

    Georgia also defines criminal trespass in relation to real property. It is unlawful to enter someone's land or premises after having been warned by the owner not to or to remain on the property or premises after having been told to leave by the owner. It is also criminal trespass to enter a person's land or premises with the intent of committing any unlawful act. Georgia's criminal trespass law is written so that in addition to trespass on land, entering any kind of vehicle under circumstances that would constitute criminal trespass on land is also criminal trespass.


ALSO READ:
Georgia Code - Crimes and Offenses - Title 16, Section 16-7-21


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry to be so blunt nate, but i can't or don't believe there should even be a question asked.

common sense, we all know the deal, say ... if they are the NOW, call 911. especially if one guy is popping off to ya.

if you know they are there and coming back, call the police on the non emergency number and ask them to come out and investigate.

imho, don't just prosecute this as a hunting issue, process it as a trespassing issue, with a deadly weapon. person, with gun, illegally on your property.

criminal conviction = can not legally own gun again!

sorry. it just makes me wonder why people just don't prosecute IMMEDIATELY in these situations. cutting slack NEVER works.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike7474 said:


> I would have simply called the Law and had them confront him on your property.  When they arrived I would have them ask for his written permission to be on your land.  At that point I would tell him that he would be arrested for trespassing the next time that he steps foot on your property b/c I bet he does not have written consent.  I would then inform your cousin that he no longer has access to it either.



Yep...Cell phone pic of truck tag and trespassers and dial
911.......
I had a guy parked in my drive way last week saying he
wanted to buy a classic car I have....I told him it was not for 
sale, and he said can i come look at it anyway...I
refused his request to enter my fenced yard, and he got
mad and said he would just come back and look at it anytime 
he wanted....And "Maybe" it would be keyed
when he left.....I asked him to repeat that and he did....
But he did not know I hit the video button on my cell
phone i had in my hand....
I called 911 and the cops got there 2 mins
after he left, but they saw the video and tag# .....
Half hour later they returned with the guy in the car and 
asked me if I wanted to press charges for "terroristic
threats".....
I did not press charges but let him know if he returned
I would defend myself and my property.....
Don't think he will be back.....He was arrested for DUI....


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input guys. Some really good information from fellow hunters and landowners point of view. Get out to the woods as often as you can and wish you all luck in the upcoming seasons.

Nate


----------



## nimblewill (Apr 15, 2012)

Cut NO slack. Likely it's already a criminal or poacher that will be arrested anyway, but we all have to stem the tide of crime and lack of civility, rather than coddle criminals, and thugs.

The fact that they are armed makes it all the more important to have LEOs intercede immediately. The claim that these trespassers are "hunters" offers a cover for crime, and gives del sportsman a bad rap. Arrest 'em...and hold 'em if you must while you wait.

I've had enough of this belligerent behavior by low life "bullies".


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL! Sounds like something from a movie.


----------

